# Job Interview Questions in Egypt - help!



## moving2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have 2 questions about a potential job opportunity in Cairo - I already had a phone interview and things went very well, and I have a physical interview set up in November, with a great international company.

Question 1 - how is Hijab looked at in Egypt in international companies? I am an American, but I am also Muslim and wear hijab. Is this going to be a problem for an international company located in Cairo? 

Question 2 - how necessary is the physical interview in Cairo? I've been there many times and am comfortable moving there for the job directly instead of flying there for the interview and then returning back to America to pack up and fly back a month later. Is it reasonable to expect that the employer would be willing to do an interview via Skype or video conference instead of in person? As I said the interview on the phone went very well and they are very interested and want the candidate to start work asap.

Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

A1.. The Hijab is accepted in places of employment.. companies here have to set aside an area for prayer once they employ 11? or more personnel. 

A2.. Surely that is up to the company how they interview and as someone who does interview people I can safely say that telephone/skype interviews do not give you the feeling for someone and of course this applies both ways. 


Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

moving2010 said:


> I have 2 questions about a potential job opportunity in Cairo - I already had a phone interview and things went very well, and I have a physical interview set up in November, with a great international company.
> 
> Question 1 - how is Hijab looked at in Egypt in international companies? I am an American, but I am also Muslim and wear hijab. Is this going to be a problem for an international company located in Cairo?
> 
> ...


Many professional women in Cairo wear the hijab, so I don't see why this would be a problem.

I don't think you can expect the employer to do the interview via Skype although you could obviously ask whether that is a possibility.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

moving2010 said:


> I have 2 questions about a potential job opportunity in Cairo - I already had a phone interview and things went very well, and I have a physical interview set up in November, with a great international company.
> 
> Question 1 - how is Hijab looked at in Egypt in international companies? I am an American, but I am also Muslim and wear hijab. Is this going to be a problem for an international company located in Cairo?
> 
> ...


q1 - not a clue
q2 - are they offering to fly you over for the interview? Good way to access the "style" of the company. if they pay go for it . . . . .


----------

